# YABO Update



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*hoyt*

Hoyt for sure!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Bowtech.

For the record, I am not part of the organization. But, I still want to know how to be part of Bowtech.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually, scratch that. I would like to be a member, if you will have me.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Mathews and Easton


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

tru ball and sure loc


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Easton and Scott/CBE


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

bohning
tru fire
sword


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

forgot to add carbon express


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

carter
gold tip or easton


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats cool about the logo. I can do any touch-up that there might be in a couple weeks when I get home.

Here is who we have contacted already:
CBE/Scott
Mathews
Hoyt
Bowtech
Truball/axcel
Easton
Carbon Express
Gold tip
Vaportrail
Sureloc
Truglo
Posten
Bohning
Trophy taker
Extreme
AAE

I have heard back from: Mathews, GT, CBE/scott, Bohning, Sureloc and extreme.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

N7709K said:


> I have heard back from: Mathews, GT, CBE/scott, Bohning, Sureloc and extreme.


Good or bad news ?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends, some is good some is not. Mostly they all said that their shooting staff positions are full. 

All the replys are in the YABO group discussion.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Actually, scratch that. I would like to be a member, if you will have me.


We'll welcome you in.... here have one on me:darkbeer:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm inteterested in joining this organization as well...could you contact copper john, Carter and doinker as well?


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

heres who id like to represent:
Parker Bows
Carbon Express Arrows
BowJax
FireNock/Aerovane
Magnus broadheads
ProString custom bowstrings

Everything for a instinctive/fingers bowhunter


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> I'm inteterested in joining this organization as well...could you contact copper john, Carter and doinker as well?


Oh, definitely doinker!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Doinker has no email address listed. 

I sent emails to Copper johns and Carter.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

what about shrewd?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just sent an email to them Kody.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

How do you join? I was looking and I didn't see a join group selection. I'm not looking for any companies at the moment but maybe I'll be able to help a little with PSE, T.R.U Ball, and Hips as well as recomendations.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks n7709k


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I dont even know if they have a staff, but what about LP.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey can i join


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep, you can join


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey i dont really get what you guys are trying to accomplish...could someone send me a pm or something and explain it


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

wondering if octane has a shooting team


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Hoyt, Easton, Doinker, Specilty archery, carter, trophy taker.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What are you guys talking about pm me


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*sponsors*

how bout x ring stabilizers


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

These are the companies we have either sent emails to or have been asked to:

Bowtech
Mathews
Easton
Truball/Axcel
Sureloc
Scott/CBE
Bohning
Trufire
Carbon Express
Carter
Gold Tip
Vaportrail
Truglo
Posten
Trophy Taker
Extreme
AAE
Copper Johns
Doinker
Parker
BowJax
Firenock
Magnus
Prostrings
Shrewd
PSE
Octane
Specialty archery
Hoyt
X-ring stabilizers


We have emails to probably 2/3 of them as of now.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Whats this YABO deal for?? Can someone pm me about it??


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

martin bows
extreme sights
goldtip arrows
realtree camo


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I have come to the realization that I am and will continue to be very busy this year and no longer have the time to spend time running YABO so I am handing it off to N7709K(Jacob). I will still be helping with YABO but not near as much as I did at first. Thanks Jacob and all the YABO members.

Jared


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's to you Jared :darkbeer:


----------

